
Royal Melbourne Hospital attacked by damaging computer virus - sytringy05
http://www.theage.com.au/victoria/royal-melbourne-hospital-attacked-by-damaging-computer-virus-20160118-gm8m3v.html
======
viraptor
There are some places which could really benefit from stateless systems, or
even local dumb consoles. That's commonplace at air traffic control I hear -
it would be good if hospitals had the same.

